# Thank you!



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

I just wanted to say THANK YOU to everyone here on the board. I have been reading so many threads and posted for help a couple of times and because of the board I felt as confident as I could when my doeling went into labor. 

I was lucky that she had an easy birth. She was kind enough to wait till I got home from work. I knew she was going soon, but today was day 145 so I figures I had to wait till today. When I went out to clean up droppings I noticed that she was walking slow, and upon further inspection saw she was "leaking" urine this was at 5. I decided she would probably go in the early morning. Then about 1/2 later she laid down and I noticed she seemed to be pushing and saw thing "bulge" out!  I was still dressed fairly nice, so I called to my family to watch while I changed! Buy 6, I was worried we were going to have a problem because her ultrasound only saw one, and quickly posted what "active" labor was in a goat. Not less then 10 min later I saw "the bubble" and little white hooves! I helped get the little one out and was busy cleaning him off to look over and see ANOTHER one 3/4 the way out!

We were graced with a buckling and a doeling! Names to be determined, but all are well, mom is being awesome! She is a FF and I am a newbie so I was very please to have a "text book" birth! 

Some time later she expelled a third sack, which appeared to be another goat that didn't form all the way. I could not inspect it as it was getting dark, but I could make out hooves. She also passed her placenta with no problems.

So without reading everyones highs and lows I would not have been as prepared as I was. So THANK YOU to all for sharing with all of us your good stuff and bad stuff. It helps us all become better goat parents!

I am attaching a couple of birth photos, and I couple of up and walking photos. The first pic is mom cleaning off the buckling, the second is the doeling being born, the third is the doeling, and no it is not a shadow, she is balck in the front half and brown on the back half. The last is the buckling sleeping. More can be found on my FB page:

https://www.facebook.com/LittlevilleCreekFarm?ref=hl


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry about the 3rd one that didn't make it... but, oh my!!! they are ADORABLE!!! i love the colouration! congrats to all!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Woohoo! Good job on y'alls first delivery! :leap:
Very cute babies too, love the black and white.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Congratulations! They are beautiful! Now for the bad news... you are officially a goat addict now! I hope for many more happy births for you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats...they are beautiful!!


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Curious said:


> Woohoo! Good job on y'alls first delivery! :leap:
> Very cute babies too, love the black and white.


I don't know if he will be black and white, his dad is white with liver colored spots.

Thanks!


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

MOgoatlady said:


> Congratulations! They are beautiful! Now for the bad news... you are officially a goat addict now! I hope for many more happy births for you!


 I am ALREADY a goat addict. After all I did breed them after only having them a couple of months! I just find it AMAZING that goats do naturally what we have to go to classes for! It was funny that her half sister wanted to be with her throughout the whole thing!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats!! They are beautiful, I love both of their coloring


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job Mystica, mama & sister!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats, good job


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Great job and congrats!


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

And Sprinkle has hers all by herself! I thought Twinkles kids (which we have named Vriska and Sollux) got out into the yard when I noticed it was Sprinkle! Two, a buckling and a doeling. I guess Domino had a REALLY fun first night here! The doeling is in the first pic and the buckling is the second! Name TBA

Both girls went the night BEFORE my comitments (my brothers Wedding was Thursday and my daughters dance recital Sat).


----------

